# Canna lilies. Toxic?



## BrittanyLeigh (Sep 4, 2017)

My goats have discovered my caNNa lillies (not caLLa lillies, just to be clear) and they are enjoying the daylights out of them .. I googled whether or not they were toxic and most forums got off track and talked about caLLa lillies being toxic .. from what I read I don't think I need to worry, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask!!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 4, 2017)

No clue. But they are non toxic to dogs, cats and horses.  They sure are pretty.


----------

